# 10-11



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

My friend wanted to run his boat and I wanted to fish. We did more boat running than fishing IMHO however he said I need to relax and enjoy the ride. I listened to the Captain. We hit the cement ship, the cedars, the yacht basin, the causeway and Offats. Some places were 15 minutes and lets go. Others were almost as long as the boat ride. 
The winds laid down real nice, the tide was ripping later on and we managed some 14.5 inch trout, gafftop and hardheads. Threw shrimp, mullet, cut bait and artys when the boat stopped long enough to allow. Had a good time. Beautiful day, not too hot out and did not sweat at all. Wind was cool enough. 

As a side note those trout hit like a freight train on shrimp near the bottom, good fight too for their size, very fat. At the causeway. And the catfish were up for a fight as well, big and fat cats.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like your friend would serve a spinach dip in a bread bowl


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not sure what that means but it is one of his favorite snacks.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe you didn't go with Zeitgeist... ya'll still fuedin? ;-) 

Still a little early for the flatfish.. all this high water isn't going to move them. Get the tide to flush and it'll thicken up.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Even on the days that are so-so fishin, it's great being on the water.

You will get um next time Ken.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Good North wind should help with that.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Even on the days that are so-so fishin, it's great being on the water.
> 
> You will get um next time Ken.


Nope, too much yucky boat riding!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Nope, too much yucky boat riding!


Hmmm....... I'll bet a new boat captain would cure that Matt. Hint! Hint!:smile:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Splendid idea Mr. Hanks, next time we go I suggest we take you and make you the Captain!


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> I can't believe you didn't go with Zeitgeist... ya'll still fuedin? ;-)
> 
> Still a little early for the flatfish.. all this high water isn't going to move them. Get the tide to flush and it'll thicken up.


Inaccurate info.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

slimeyreel said:


> Inaccurate
> 
> They are starting to stack up..


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Double


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaysand247 said:


> slimeyreel said:
> 
> 
> > Inaccurate
> ...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, OK! Some probably already figured it out, I was the boat captain on this trip. Have not decided if I will ever invite Flounder Face on my boat again. In the mean time, this is what I have to deal with. This was a voicemail I received from Flounder Farce in the wee hours this morning when I was sleeping. Also, 2Cool has been having an issue with Youtube videos thumbnailing. To view this video, click on the word "You Tube" at the top of the frame :fish:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang..... You two are great entertainment! Be careful Ken....Matt is really good at video editing. The next one may have you fishin on the front of the boat wearin only your hat.


----------

